# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστουγεννιάτικες-Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2014 [Season's Greetings]

## Maroulis Nikos

Ανοίγουμε αυτό το θέμα για να ανταλλάξουμε τις γιορτινές ευχές μας *Χριστούγεννα 2013 - Πρωτοχρονιά 2014*. Σ αυτό το θέμα μπορείτε επίσης να ανεβάσετε Χριστουγεννιάτικες φωτογραφίες θαλασσινού περιεχομένου, όπως στολισμένες, βάρκες, καραβάκια (μέρα ή νύχτα) από την γιορτινή πάλη/χωριό που ζείτε ή επισκέπτεστε. Αλλά και στολισμένα Χριστουγεννιάτικα δένδρα σε παραλίες κ.λ.π.

This thread welcomes your Seasonal Greetings for X'mas and the *New Year 2014*. You may also upload photos here from your city/village, with seaviews related to the subject, such as boats decorated for this festive period and/or X'mas trees near the sea etc. In other words this thread is dedicated to wishes and greetings only.

----------


## GameManiacGR

Καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους!Εύχομαι το 2014 να είναι ένα καλύτερο έτος για όλους μας με υγεία,ευτυχία και οτι άλλο επιθυμείτε!

----------


## SteliosK

Καλά Χριστούγεννα Καλές γιορτές και το 2014 να φέρει ότι καλύτερο σε εσάς και στις οικογένειες σας!

----------


## panagia ekatontapiliani

Καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους γεμάτη όμορφα ταξίδια στις θάλασσές μας!

----------


## mastrovasilis

χρόνια πολλά Καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλή Πρωτοχρονιά σε όλους σας γεμάτα υγεία αγάπη ευτυχία και γαλήνιες θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας που αυτές τις Αγιες Μέρες θα ταξιδεύουν.

----------


## evridiki

Ευχες πολλες σε ολους! Καλα Χριστουγεννα να εχουμε και ο νεος χρονος να ειναι για τον καθενα, καλυτερος, χαρουμενος και αισιοδοξος!!!
Να περασετε θαυμασια!!!  :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Να ευχηθώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου το 2014 να μας ταξιδέψει σε πελάγη γεμάτα υγεία, τύχη, ελπίδα, αισιοδοξία, όπως η όμορφη κάρτα του nautilia μας! 

Δεν πρόκειται για μία θαλασσινή εικόνα, όμως για όποιον ανυπομονεί να έρθουν τα Χριστούγεννα μπορεί να τσιμπήσει από τώρα έναν.....

kourabiedes.jpg

----------


## samothraki

Χρόνια καλά, χρόνια πολλά γεμάτα υγεία. Για την Ελλάδα μας επιτέλους κάτι καλύτερο, αλλά όχι μέσω εκλογών. Ο τόπος μας χρειάζεται μια ειρηνική εθνική επανάσταση που θα ξεριζώσει όλο το πολιτικό σύστημα της επάρατης μεταπολίτευσης.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και ευτυχία σε όλους! Καλή χρονιά!

----------


## Leonardos.B

Σε ολους , εύχομαι απο καρδιάς , καλά Χριστούγεννα , και εναν καινούργιο χρόνο που να είναι καλύτερος απο τους προηγούμενους.Εύχομαι επίσης ΟΛΟΙ να είστε μαζί με ανθρώπους-πράγματα και καταστάσεις που ΕΣΕΙΣ θέλετε ΟΠΟΤΕ εσείς θέλετε και ΕΑΝ εσείς θέλετε.

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΓΕΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΑΓΑΠΗ Η ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΥΧΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ.ΕΥΧΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΓ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΕΙ.

----------


## magel

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία.Καλά Χριστούγεννα και ας είναι το 2014 ευτυχισμένο και χαρούμενο για όλους.

----------


## kalypso

χρονια πολλά χρόνια καλά!!!καλα Χριστουγεννα σε όλους και όλες και προπαντων στους ναυτικούς που ειναι μακρυα από τις οικογένειες τους.ευχομαι γρηγορα να επιστρεψουν σωοι στα σπιτια τους και να εχουμε ολοι υγεια,ευτυχια,αγαπη και κυριως τους ανθρωπους που αγαπάμε και μας αγαπουν κοντά μας τέτοιες Αγιες μέρες...Καλά ταξίδια n@utilia.gr !

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

χρονιά πολλά σε όλους η άγιες μέρες αυτες να φέρουν υγεια αγάπη υπομονή για ένά καλυτερο αυριο σε όλους μας καλα Χριστούγεννα.

----------


## zozef

*Μπορεί να λιγοστέψανε εφέτος τα λεφτά μας* *μα έχουμε ακόμα άθιχτα τα πλούτη στην καρδιά μας* *Εύχομαι τα Χριστούγεννα υγεία να μας φέρουν* *και ελπίδα και όνειρα πολλά σε όσους υποφέρουν* *Και ο Νέος χρόνος που θα μπει να φέρει ωραία δώρα* *για να είναι το μέλλον που θα ρθει καλύτερο από το τώρα!!!!!!
*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Χόνια πολλά σε όλους καλά Χριστούγεννα! Καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς που θα περάσουν τις άγιες μέρες μακριά από τους δικούς τους.

----------


## Ilias 92

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους με υγεία και δημιουργικότητα!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους Καλά Χριστούγεννα να έχουμε υγεία πάνω από όλα σε εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας.
καλά ταξίδια στους Ναυτικούς μας κι του χρόνου να είναι κοντά στις οικογένειες τους.

----------


## sylver23

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους, Χρόνια πολλά! 
Λόγω βλάβης υπολογιστή δεν έχω δυνατότητα να μπαίνω συχνά.

----------


## ithakos

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ NAUTILIA.GR ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ!!

----------


## nektarios15

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά σε όλα τα μέλη του NAUTILIA.GR με υγεία, δύναμη και αισιοδοξία!! Ο Χρόνος που έρχεται να σας φέρει μόνο χαρές και στις οικογένειες των Ναυτικών μας πίσω τους ανθρώπους τους!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Λίγες ώρες μας χωρίζουν απ' την έλευση του 2014 κι απ' τη στιγμή, όπου το Blue Star Πάρος θα περάσει τα φανάρια του λιμανιού για το καθιερωμένο ποδαρικό του νέου έτους! Τι θα λέγατε να θυμηθούμε τις πρωτιές των προηγούμενων χρόνων;; Ας κάνω την αρχή λοιπόν!

2010:  Αδαμάντιος Κοραής
2011:  Blue Star Νάξος
2012:  Blue Star Δήλος
2013:  Blue Star Πάρος
2014:  Blue Star Πάρος

Ποιος θα μας βοηθήσει και για τις πιο παλιές πρωτιές;;;  :Fat:

----------


## gpap2006

2009: Το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ φθάνει έξω από τα φανάρια 23.50 και μπλοκάρει την είσοδο του λιμανιού για να μην μπει το ΠΑΡΟΣ...Έτσι, μπαίνει πρώτη η γιαγιά!!

2008: ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ
2007: BS ITHAKI

----------


## roussosf

> 2009: Το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ φθάνει έξω από τα φανάρια 23.50 και μπλοκάρει την είσοδο του λιμανιού για να μην μπει το ΠΑΡΟΣ...Έτσι, μπαίνει πρώτη η γιαγιά!!


σε ερωτηση του trafic προς το πλοιο γιατι καθυστερει στην είσοδο η απάντηση ήταν
"...σκατζαρουμε πετρέλαια............................"

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μία ακόμη χρονιά φεύγει για το n@utilia.gr πάμε για τα 9 χρόνια n@utilia.gr ...
ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ να έχουμε και καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας !!!

----------


## SteliosK

Η καινούργια χρονιά να φέρει ότι καλύτερο με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα σε εσάς και στις οικογένειες σας.
Στους ποντοπόρους συναδέλφους καλές θάλασσες και ο Άγιος Νικόλαος στην πλώρη τους!

----------


## Ilias 92

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!!  ΤΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΡΟΔΟ!!!! 

Η νέα Χρονιά να φέρει στον καθένα από εμάς ότι επιθυμεί, με ΥΓΕΙΑ και ΑΓΑΠΗ!!!

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους με μια καλύτερη χρονιά και καλά ταξίδια σε όλους όσους ταξιδεύουν στις θάλασσες.

----------


## thanos75

Καλη χρονιά σε όλους μας, εύχομαι τη νέα χρονιά να μας συνοδεύει η μυρωδιά της θαλασσινής αύρας όλους μας όσο γίνεται περισσότερο

----------


## giorgos....

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Καλοτάξιδο το 2014. Ευχές για ότι καλύτερο για όλο τον κόσμο αλλά και φυσικά για το nautilia.gr που μας ταξιδεύει για 9η χρονιά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλη χρονια σε ολους, υγεια, τυχη και καλη συντροφια!!!

----------

